# Subwoofer Orientation in a Box



## mazolo (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi, I have a question, due to the size restriction on my car I'm thinking on putting a 18 RE XXX subwoofer in a box, but the magnet will be facing out, is that OK, or is it better to have the Magnet inside the Box?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Doesn't make any difference. You might hear a bit of suspension noise that would otherwise be covered up if it was flipped.. but other than that they work just as well.

Don't forget to swap around the + and - leads so the sub is firing in the correct phase.


----------



## mazolo (Sep 29, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Doesn't make any difference. You might hear a bit of suspension noise that would otherwise be covered up if it was flipped.. but other than that they work just as well.
> 
> Don't forget to swap around the + and - leads so the sub is firing in the correct phase.


Thank you, I truly like to do it this way, because of the size constrain, and also the magnet and the whole structure looks real nice on that sub.

Also thanks for the leads note, I did not new that


----------

